# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Wifi internet σε δωματια

## johann69

Δωματια εωοικιαζομενα υπο κατασκευη εχει αυτη την στιγμη ιντερνετ στην θεση ΗΟΜΕ
και καλωδιο LAN που φευγει απο το σπιτι και παει στην θεση 2 που βρισκονται τα δωματια
Εχει συνολικα 6δωματια πετροχτιστα με χοντρους τοιχους 3ισογειο και 3 στο πρωτο οροφο.
Το καλωδιο λαν καταληγει στο ισογειο εκει που εχω μαρκαρει το 2


Θελουμε φτηνη λυση που να καλυψουμε και τα δωματια και την πισινα

α.ΝΑ βαλουμε στην θεση HOME δυο Ubiquiti NanoStation LocoM2
το ενα να κοιταει πισινα και το αλλο τα δωματια 
η β. ΝΑ βαλουμε στην θεση HOME ενα Ubiquiti NanoStation LocoM2
το ενα να κοιταει πισινα στην θεση 2 τι?
γ. τι αλλο προτεινεται,

Η αποσταση δεν ειναι μεγαλη 100μ απλως τα δωματια ειναι με χοντρους πετρινους τοιχους και ολα τα δωματια δεν κοιτανε το ΗΟΜΕ αλλα κοιτανε πισινα για να εχουν και ιντερνετ οταν βγαινουν στο μπαλκονι που εχει την πισινα

----------


## sweet dreams

Aφού υπάρχει καλώδιο από το Home στο 2, βάζεις AP μέσα στα κτίσματα με τα δωμάτια και ένα στο μπαλκόνι που βλέπει προς την πισίνα. Το μήκος του 

καλωδίου πόσο είναι ακριβώς;;;; 100 μέτρα που λες;;;

----------


## johann69

το περασμενο καλωδιο μπορει να ειναι λιγοτερο απο 100,
δεν θελει να φαινονται πολλα καλωδια ,το σκεφτηκα και εγω να βαλω απο σημειο 2 καλωδιο και να παω πισινα με ενα νεο ap
Picostation M2 HP 
και να βαλω στο ισογειο αλλο ενα Picostation M2 HP αλλα μαλλον 8α χρειαστω και ενα για τον 1οροφο?

----------


## sweet dreams

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση συσκευή να έχει επικοινωνία στα 100 μέτρα, οπότε οποιαδήποτε τοποθέτηση στο HOME την ξεχνάς, ότι μπορέσεις να κάνεις

με AP που θα είναι κοντά ή μέσα στα κτίρια. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς την διάταξη των δωματίων, ορόφων για να σε βοηθήσω, βάλε, αν μπορείς, ένα ποιο

αναλυτικό σχέδιο. Οι πέτρινοι τοίχοι πάντως είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα και θέλει προσοχή.

----------


## johann69

φαντασου τα δωματια σαν ενα ] που σε καθε πλευρα εχει δωματιο αρα 3 ισογειο και απο πανω ακριβως αλλα 3. 
τα δωματια εχουν πλατος περίπου 7μετρα μεχρι μεχρι να βγεις στο μπαλκόνι που εχουν. οι σκαλα που ανεβαινουν ειναι απο την εσωτερικη πλευρα του ] και εκει καταλήγει στο ισόγειο το καλωδίο ΛΑΝ απο το ΗΟΜΕ

----------


## BillyVan

Καλησπέρα, μάθε και πόσο κόσμο θα εξυπηρετεί το ασύρματο καθώς επίσης και τι σύνδεση internet σκοπεύει να έχει ο άνθρωπος.
Απο την εμπειρία μου σου λέω οτι μπορεί να έχει 50 άτομα πελάτες αλλά το εκπληκτικό είναι οτι θα έχει 70 συνδέσεις (κινητα, tablets, laptop και τελευταία μέχρι και φωτογραφικές μηχανές εχω δει!!!)
Επίσης τα δωματια είναι σε μια σειρα όλα ? ή το ενα απεναντι απο το άλλο με διαδρομο?
Ισως ένα σχεδιο οπως γραφει και ο φιλος παραπανω να μας βοηθουσε για να σε βοηθούσαμε.

----------


## sweet dreams

> φαντασου τα δωματια σαν ενα ] που σε καθε πλευρα εχει δωματιο αρα 3 ισογειο και απο πανω ακριβως αλλα 3. 
> τα δωματια εχουν πλατος περίπου 7μετρα μεχρι μεχρι να βγεις στο μπαλκόνι που εχουν. οι σκαλα που ανεβαινουν ειναι απο την εσωτερικη πλευρα του ] και εκει καταλήγει στο ισόγειο το καλωδίο ΛΑΝ απο το ΗΟΜΕ





> Καλησπέρα, μάθε και πόσο κόσμο θα εξυπηρετεί το ασύρματο καθώς επίσης και τι σύνδεση internet σκοπεύει να έχει ο άνθρωπος.
> *Απο την εμπειρία μου σου λέω οτι μπορεί να έχει 50 άτομα πελάτες αλλά το εκπληκτικό είναι οτι θα έχει 70 συνδέσεις (κινητα, tablets, laptop και τελευταία μέχρι και φωτογραφικές μηχανές εχω δει!!!)* Επίσης τα δωματια είναι σε μια σειρα όλα ? ή το ενα απεναντι απο το άλλο με διαδρομο?
> *Ισως ένα σχεδιο οπως γραφει και ο φιλος παραπανω να μας βοηθουσε για να σε βοηθούσαμε*.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## johann69

Γραμμη 24αρα οτε που κλειδωνει 15
Πελατες μαξ20ατομα
Ιντερνετ δωρεαν αρα δεν εχουν απαιτηση,ετσι και αλλιως δεν υπαρχει καλυψη vdsl οθτε αλλα δικτυα

----------


## sweet dreams

Aν μπούνε AP εξωτερικά (δεν ξέρω αν μπορούν να τραβηχτούν τώρα καλώδια και τι είναι από εκείνη την πλευρά, μάντρα;; :Wink:  δεν μπορείς

να ξέρεις τι σήμα μπορεί να έχουν από την άλλη πλευρά και αν θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν οι συσκευές(μπαλκόνι, δωμάτιο 2).

Mόνο με δοκιμή μπορείς να ξέρεις με σιγουριά, λόγω των πέτρινων τοίχων ίσως χρειαστεί να βάλεις και μέσα στα κτίρια AP.

----------


## BillyVan

Καλημέρα, με πρόλαβε  :One thumb up:  ο sweet dreams παλι!!!
Πράγματι μονο με δοκιμή θα είσαι σιγουρος.
Βέβαια στην περίπτωση που μπορεί να τραβηχτει έστω κι ένα καλώδιο στον όροφο πιστεύω οτι με τα UniFi μπορείς να κάνεις δουλειά ( καλώδιο στο 1 που θα μπει στο ισόγειο και island το άλλο επίσης στο ισόγειο, κατα τον ίδιο τρόπο και στον πάνω όροφο). Η Ubiquiti ονομάζει island την συσκευή Unifi που δίνει και παίρνει ασύρματα από μία άλλη που είναι συνδεμένη καλωδιακά.
Δες εδω.
Υπάρχουν πολλές λύσεις σου πρότεινα κατι τετοιο γιατι μπαίνει στην οροφη ή σε πλαϊνό τοίχο δε φαινονται καλώδια και υπαρχει και bandwith management αφου για 15αρι ιντερνετ οπως λες αμα κουμπωσουν 20 ατομα θα σερνετε!

υ.γ.
Ξαναδιάβασα το αρχικό μήνυμα και είδα οτι λές για φτηνή λύση, ξέρεις το φτηνό είναι σχετικό...για παράδειγμα το φτηνότερο θα ήταν όταν έκανε τα ηλεκτρολογικά να τραβούσε κι ένα καλωδιο ethernet σε κάθε χωρο.
Πρέπει ίσως να γίνουν κάποιες παραχωρήσεις απο μέρους του ιδιοκτήτη όταν τα πράγματα έχουν πάρει την τελική τους μορφή και θέλει <και τον σκύλο χορτάτο και την πίτα ολόκληρη>, δε το λέω με κακη διάθεση ίσα ίσα.
Αν έχεις εξοπλισμό ή μπορείς να δανειστείς για να κάνεις δοκιμή πάντως θα είναι το καλύτερο!

----------


## johann69

σας ευχαριστω αλλα 
σχετικα με τον sweet dreams , που μου εχει σχεδιασει μαυρο μαντροτοιχο δυστηχως δεν υπαρχει να στερεωσω τα 2 ap
οσο με τα unifi Billy_Van ο διαδρομος ειναι ανοιχτος(δεν εχει ταρατσα απο πανω) και δεν μπορω να τα βαλω,μονο outdoor AP  Ubiquiti PicoStation 2 MiMo High Power  σκεφτομαι εξω απο το δωματιο 2 αλλα δεν ξερω τι σημα θα μπαινει στα δωματια 1 & 3

----------


## johann69

ωραια μηπως αν δεχτει ο πελατης να περασσω καλωδιο  σε καθε δωματιο για indoor AP?
απο το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο το σπιτι στην θεση 2 ,να μπει εκει ενα ΑP με 4λαν και εκει τρενακι με καλωδιο λαν στα δωματια και ΑΡ?
και να τραβηξω και αλλο ενα καλωδιο απο την θεση 2 στην πισινα να μπει ενα outdoor AP Ubiquiti PicoStation 2 MiMo High Power 
η κατι πιο φτηνο?

----------


## sweet dreams

> ωραια μηπως αν δεχτει ο πελατης να περασσω καλωδιο  σε καθε δωματιο για indoor AP?
> απο το καλωδιο που ερχεται απο το σπιτι στην θεση 2 ,να μπει εκει ενα ΑP με 4λαν και εκει τρενακι με καλωδιο λαν στα δωματια και ΑΡ?
> και να τραβηξω και αλλο ενα καλωδιο απο την θεση 2 στην πισινα να μπει ενα outdoor AP Ubiquiti PicoStation 2 MiMo High Power 
> η κατι πιο φτηνο?


 :One thumb up:  η καλύτερη λύση για κτίριο με πέτρινους τοίχους. Ανεβαίνει πολύ το κόστος, αλλά τουλάχιστον είσαι σίγουρος για το αποτέλεσμα.

Aν θέλεις να του κάνεις οικονομία, μάζεψε ρούτερ παρόχων και κάνε αυτά AP με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## johann69

και σε ολα τα εσωτερικα ΑΡ να δωσω ιδιο SSID και ΚΕΥ? αλλα διαφορετικο καναλι?

----------


## sweet dreams

Με το SSID και  το ΚΕΥ ναι, αλλά με τα κανάλια θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Καλύτερα στα ποιο μακρινά να βάλεις το ίδιο κανάλι. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ
για να δεις περισσότερα.

----------

